# Laser Printer vs. Ink Jet - What's the deal?



## Gidge823 (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, so i've been told that using a laser printer is better than an inkjet for doing transfers, but have found so many people on here using inkjet. So, I'm wondering what the deal is - 

I have about $500 to spend on a printer and was looking at purchasing a OKI 5500 - I do mainly custom tees for camps, sports teams, bachelorette parties, so am usually printing 1-10 sheets at a time. 

I also see that a lot of people recommend the Duracotton paper and am thinking about using this as well - is that a smart decision? and where is the best place to purchase this? 

I am outsourcing all my work, which has started to become very costly, not to mention, a pain in the butt to drive 20 minutes over there everyday. I have the press, so want to get the rest to go along with it. 

THANKS!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Gidge823 said:


> OK, so i've been told that using a laser printer is better than an inkjet for doing transfers, but have found so many people on here using inkjet. So, I'm wondering what the deal is -


Well, while I can't say for sure why folks pick what they pick, I do know for one thing lasers do cost more to get into. Laser can only do light shirts. The darkest color in the design has to be darker than the shirt.

Where as inkjet can be a song and dance for the printer, and you can do both light and darks shirts with different papers made for each.

From those who have done both processes, laser is considered by them to be a higher quality process. I know someone who switched to laser and will never go back to inkjet. But then, a paper like JPSS/jetprosofstretch has leveled the playing field, alot. 

Then there is the "window" to consider. With certain laser papers, like no window "image clip". With inkjet, you have to trim the excess paper away or you can see the window. Again, JPSS has reduced that window alot, and on some brand shirts, you can not see it even if it's left in place. 

The coin can be flipped again and again. 




> I have about $500 to spend on a printer and was looking at purchasing a OKI 5500 - I do mainly custom tees for camps, sports teams, bachelorette parties, so am usually printing 1-10 sheets at a time.


These kind of low qty, 1off jobs are perfect for inkjet and laser transfers.

Laser costs more to get into up front, but because of the toner, I understand is cheaper per print, so over time, becomes the more economical process. Opposite for inkjet, and if you use OEM geniuine ink carts, the ink expense is a very big burden $. Inkjets also wastes a ton of ink just because of how they are designed. There's a thread out there with a picture that can make a grown man cry. 




> I also see that a lot of people recommend the Duracotton paper and am thinking about using this as well - is that a smart decision? and where is the best place to purchase this?


I see that paper and Image Clip recommended. I would most definitely say you should find a member named Luis/Lnfortun. He uses laser and also Inkjet I think. Either way he has the best grip on both processes of anyone I've met on the boards. Great guy, shoots it straight, and he know his stuff. 



> I am outsourcing all my work, which has started to become very costly, not to mention, a pain in the butt to drive 20 minutes over there everyday. I have the press, so want to get the rest to go along with it.
> 
> THANKS!


Yep, it all adds up fast these days. Hopefully this info helps you out up front, and for the nitty gritty, Luis can give you specifics. (I find even reading his posts on laser etc very informative, so if he's still at the show, look up his posts in the meantime.)  Good luck to you,


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Good post, Kelly. Thanks. I just want to add that there are also opaque transfers (for dark shirts) for Laser printers. i have used the Laser1 Opaque and the Forever-Dark.



Girlzndollz said:


> ... Laser can only do light shirts. The darkest color in the design has to be darker than the shirt.
> 
> Where as inkjet can be a song and dance for the printer, and you can do both light and darks shirts with different papers made for each.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you so much, Byron. I am glad you came along to add that. I'll remember that one for the future. Thanks again.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

One thing to consider is cost of operation. Ink jets are cheap but the ink is expensive and much of it is wasted. You also need to print just about every day or the heads will clog and you'll use up $15-20 worth of ink to unclog them. So the initial cost is low but the cost of operation is high. This is also true of cheap color lasers.

A nice color laser will be more expensive but you'll be spending pennies a print rather than a dollar+. And lasers don't clog. But I don't think that color laser printers reproduce photos nearly as well as an ink jet.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if the OP is coming back... lol. Okay, either way, I checked with my good buddy, Luis to ask him more about the darks, and he had a nice review of the different papers, so I thought I'd share it with the OP here in case it's any benefit. (I asked Luis more with my own research in mind, so I understood more about these dark laser papers....) Here's a link to the post... hope it helps someone: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t34162.html#post342436


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

I've used Duracotton HT and ImageClip. As for the printing process, ImageClip is superior because it has nothing to melt if the fuser is too hot. Also laser printing is much easier and quicker. Here's the problem, ImageClip and Duracotton require a very precise pressing proceedure. If the temp is too low it fails, if the pressure is not almost perfect it fails. With the ImageClip when peeling the red sheet from the green of not done correctly then it leaves gaps. Also Imageclip requires a lower temp for prepessing the sheets together, then a high temp for pressing. If you ever change the settings on your press, you would have to reestablish the correct pressing settings. If your press is manual then its trial and error. I have not tried the Duracotton goof, paper quantities for ordering are too high for me. So I don't know if it solves some of the probems with maintaining a high temp consistently. Duracotton HT was hit and miss for me. I liked it when it looked good and cussed when it didn't. With an inkjet paper like JPSS the success rate is very high. Temp does not have to be perfect, pressure does not have to be precise, peeling is more forgiving and easier. Inkjet printing does take longer and ink can be a mess. But it works almost every time. I have a variety of papers, but JPSS is just a no brainer. If JPSS made a one step laser paper that wouldn't melt in high heat fusers and would press at 375F, it would be great.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes, that's why I have'nt tried the ImageClip yet; and also it's more expensive.

We have a new non-oil based laser printer, the canon iRC2550. So far so good with the Forever-Classic-Universal (lights), the Laser1 Opaque and the Forever-Dark-Opaque. I have also ordered some Techniprint Light Transfers to try out. I think it will work fine.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Byron, how do you like the darks? Thanks!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Byron, how do you like the darks? Thanks!


We'll, I'll put it this way:

I always tell my customers that "it's not a replacement to screenprinting". I also always have a sample to show them, and I also do Vinyl/Flex transfers (1 color only), so they can choose. We sub-out screenprinting jobs but we only accept quantities of over 240 pcs.

I personally think that the Forever-Dark's quality is a little better than Laser1 Opaque, but at the end of the day, "both are still opaque transfers", and both are acceptable and serve their purpose (few piece orders for dark tees).

p.s. We also have opaque transfers for printing on the Roland Versacamm (forever-solvent-Dark). They come in big sheets, 63.5 x 96.5 cm.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> ...but at the end of the day, "both are still opaque transfers", and both are acceptable and serve their purpose (few piece orders for dark tees).


I hear you. Thanks for the review tho. 



vctradingcubao said:


> p.s. We also have opaque transfers for printing on the Roland Versacamm (forever-solvent-Dark). They come in big sheets, 63.5 x 96.5 cm.


How do you like these? How is the hand and duration? Thanks.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> ...How do you like these? How is the hand and duration? Thanks.


It's almost the same as my 2 laser opaques, acceptable but "still opaque". I use these for projects bigger than A3 or 11x17 sizes, and for designs that I need to cut right after printing.


----------



## Gidge823 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I am thinking that a laser printer is the way to go for me. Can you recommend one that is not too expensive, but will give me the results I need? We don't do very many photo transfers, mainly just text and graphics (and mainly just 1 or 2-color graphics, actually!) We use the heat transfer method mostly when there's less than 12 pieces and don't want to sub it out to the screenprinter.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

My personal preference is the Okidata...either the 5500 or 5800...only difference is the 5800 does auto duplexing while the 5500 has to do manual...but both excellent.


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Oki and WOW 7.1 for dark laser prints.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Good post, Kelly. Thanks. I just want to add that there are also opaque transfers (for dark shirts) for Laser printers. i have used the Laser1 Opaque and the Forever-Dark.


Alpha Gold, Airwaves Fabric Opaque, Ironall for dark and Translution for dark will work with laser also.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Yes, that's why I have'nt tried the ImageClip yet; and also it's more expensive.
> 
> We have a new non-oil based laser printer, the canon iRC2550. So far so good with the Forever-Classic-Universal (lights), the Laser1 Opaque and the Forever-Dark-Opaque. I have also ordered some Techniprint Light Transfers to try out. I think it will work fine.


Imageclip is a lot cheaper than most laser transfer paper including Duracotton HT. Jsut got to know the right vendor.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> Imageclip is a lot cheaper than most laser transfer paper including Duracotton HT. Jsut got to know the right vendor.


Hi Luis. But surely Imageclip, (with it's special feature) should be more expensive than the other regular laser transfers.
paperhood.com's listed price is 600USD for the PhototransPlus, 800USD for the Techniprint, and 1,300USD for the ImageClip, all 11x17 sizes. Forever-Classic is 310Euros and Forever-Classic-Universal costs 350Euros, both come in A3 sizes.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Byron,How good are these Forever classic ie. Are they self weeding or must they be trimmed.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

ino said:


> Hi Byron,How good are these Forever classic ie. Are they self weeding or must they be trimmed.


These are the regular ones, not the self weeding type. Forever-classic is the equivalent of photo-trans plus, and the Forever-universal is the equivalent of Techniprint (for non-oil laser printers). I cut the unprinted portions using a pair of scissors. I like the Forever-Classic because the printed shirt comes out soft. And it's the cheapest paper out there.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Byron for the info. I live in Europe and since the postal service from Germany is quite fast and cheap, I,ll try them.

Cheers.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

No problem. Don't forget to check out the "printer compliant list" on their website.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

if i may place a request to someone who has both inkjet and laser, which i don't, to print and transfer an image so that we can actually see the difference. 

ive been wondering as well on this issue but cant seem to find anyone having any pic to show the product in hand. so thats my request should anyone read this and be kind enough to do so.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Fadzuli, I think it would be better if you can try it out for yourself. You can start with the laser and inkjet transfer papers locally available in your area.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

well the thing is i dun have a laser printer, only an inkjet. thats y i was hoping someone who has both can show some examples.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

found it...

should anyone wanna take a look at e difference between laser and ink jet, here is the post. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p339189-post2.html


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

fadzuli said:


> found it...
> 
> should anyone wanna take a look at e difference between laser and ink jet, here is the post.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p339189-post2.html


 
Good job, thank you, Fadzuli. I was going to suggest Luis' posts to you, as he has posted pictures on the both processes. Thank you for attaching the link here. Have a nice day.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are a couple more photos for Airwaves fabric opaque with inkjet and laser methods:

The first one was done with laser transfer paper. The second photo was printed with inkjet ink directly on the opaque and then sealed with cottontrans laser paper. It could have been done with printed JPSS as well but I wanted to see if the fabric opaque can be printed directly with inkjet printer. I have to seal the ink with cottontrans because the ink alone sitting on top of 100% polyester fabric will wash off. Mrdavid is doing the wash test for me. The last time he reported the shirt has gone through 12 washes and still holding up. He uses laundromat machines under harshest conditions.





















I sent samples of Airwaves opaque to Dan Slatkin to try sublimation ink on it. He said the instructions and opaque transfers worked for him. Only drawback is the opaque can not be cut with vinyl cutter but so is Ironall dark.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

i was wondering, if i have a samsung clp-300 printer, wat kind of paper can i use for both light and dark? and the settings that i have to set to get results? pls help, coz im considering laser printing and i have a offer to buy it cheap.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

The current opaque laser transfer papers could be used for newer, non-oil based laser printers/copiers, like the Laser1 Opaque or the Forever Laser Dark. As for the lights, you should basically look for laser light transfers for non-oil based laser printers, like the Techniprint and the Forever Classic Universal. Usually, on these smaller laser printers, you should try the "Heavy paper" settings and adjust from there.

But be careful 'coz not all laser printers could be used for these laser transfers. The papers, specially the light transfers, usually jams on the smaller printers. You should check out the specs of the printer if it could handle paper thickness of 200gsm and above. And better yet, GO to the printer's showroom with a couple of transfer papers in hand and ank the sales people to print the graphics you brought along. You should also try and print a "100% coverage" image and check the print out for any flaking.

Forever, has a printer-compliant-list http://www.forever-ots.com/download.php?PHPSESSID=c8c148bc59934c6349348ba389f6bfb2&d[nr]=32, 
and Pro-distributor has a printer-compatibility chart, Heat Transfer Papers For Color Laser Copiers, Laser Printers, Inkjet Printers and More..
Although you might not find all printers there, they are good reference, if your printer belongs to the same series/family.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I primarily use two step self weeding Imageclip, Cottontrans and Duracotton HT for laser printer. JPSS for inkjet for lights. I use these transfers combined with opaque media for dark shirts.

Imageclip will work with oil and oiless fuser laser printer. There is no polymer coating in the imaging sheet that can melt and cause paper jam.

Although Duracotton has very faint polymer window I still trim it. I am just use to not seeing it with Imageclip. I also trim JPSS and Cottotrans/TransflatMX.

I believe Cottontrans have been replaced with TransflatMX. I do not see cottontrans pricing anymore in Papilio.com's website.

The settings I use with my OKI printer are:

*Imageclip and Cottontrans/TransflatMX*
Ultra Heavy weight or card stock media setting
Single sheet feed in straight path Multi purpose tray

Imageclip has special pressing process. It requires two pressure, dwell time and temp settings. 

*Duracotton HT*
Medium weight media setting
Single sheet feed in straight path Multi purpose tray.

Straight path feed is very important because the thickness of the transfer paper can casue a paper jam when it goes through a lot of bends.

I believe Samsung CLP 300 is one of the printers that the manufacturer of Duracotton HT had tested. You can check it in their website AutoART DuraCotton Digital Heat Transfer Papers. There are members that use CLP 300 with Imageclip.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks luis for the info...i did a more thorough search in the forums and there are quite a lot of mixed reviews with regards to the clp300 printer. some say its ok some say it will screw up e paper..im getting more confused the more i read. heh. thanks again for the help 

i think i'll email/PM some of the guys here to get a more definitive answer.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

fadzuli said:


> thanks luis for the info...i did a more thorough search in the forums and there are quite a lot of mixed reviews with regards to the clp300 printer. some say its ok some say it will screw up e paper..im getting more confused the more i read. heh. thanks again for the help
> 
> i think i'll email/PM some of the guys here to get a more definitive answer.


You are welcome. Yes contacting the CLP users is good idea.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Hi Luis. But surely Imageclip, (with it's special feature) should be more expensive than the other regular laser transfers.
> paperhood.com's listed price is 600USD for the PhototransPlus, 800USD for the Techniprint, and 1,300USD for the ImageClip, all 11x17 sizes. Forever-Classic is 310Euros and Forever-Classic-Universal costs 350Euros, both come in A3 sizes.


Imprintables warehouse has *Imageclip* for 8.5X11 at $25.00/100 and 11X17 at $50.00/100

Here is the link: http://www.imprintables.com/index.cfm/fuseAction/dspCatalogCategory/catID/46/index.html


----------



## jedoi (Aug 4, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> Yes, that's why I have'nt tried the ImageClip yet; and also it's more expensive.
> 
> We have a new non-oil based laser printer, the canon iRC2550. So far so good with the Forever-Classic-Universal (lights), the Laser1 Opaque and the Forever-Dark-Opaque. I have also ordered some Techniprint Light Transfers to try out. I think it will work fine.


Hi sir! What is the price range of this canon printer? Can you suggest any other laser printer or inkjet printer because I'm considering both. Or do you think I'll just stick to the laser printer as forget about inkjets? Any information is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

jedoi said:


> Hi sir! What is the price range of this canon printer? Can you suggest any other laser printer or inkjet printer because I'm considering both. Or do you think I'll just stick to the laser printer as forget about inkjets? Any information is appreciated. Thanks!


More than Php300K, or USD6,500. You can also try the OKI series 5000 (?) laser printers, they were recommended on another thread. We use only laser printers now because of the lower cost per print but inkjets are also OK as a start-up printer (IMHO), and because some say it prints with higher resoluition. There are a lot of user here however who has both laser and inkjet printers to sort of "get the best of worlds".

Are you in Asia or the States?


----------



## jedoi (Aug 4, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> More than Php300K, or USD6,500. You can also try the OKI series 5000 (?) laser printers, they were recommended on another thread. We use only laser printers now because of the lower cost per print but inkjets are also OK as a start-up printer (IMHO), and because some say it prints with higher resoluition. There are a lot of user here however who has both laser and inkjet printers to sort of "get the best of worlds".
> 
> Are you in Asia or the States?


Asia sir. Philippines in particular. I see we are both from the same country. I have read alot of your other posts too. Looks like you are very familiar in this business. How does the laser prints hold up to washings? Which of the two prints (inkjet/laser) is better when it comes to washing?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

jedoi said:


> Asia sir. Philippines in particular. I see we are both from the same country. I have read alot of your other posts too. Looks like you are very familiar in this business. How does the laser prints hold up to washings? Which of the two prints (inkjet/laser) is better when it comes to washing?


In our case, I find that laser transfers hold-up better than inkjet transfers. That's just based on my experince though, as I'm aware that others have great success on their inkjet transfers. I would say that good quality inkjet transfer papers would also give good results. The problem is that most of the inkjet transfers available in the Philippines are from China, and are not of good quality.


----------



## jedoi (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive heard of Forever Transfers for inkjet too. Have you tried them before?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

jedoi said:


> Ive heard of Forever Transfers for inkjet too. Have you tried them before?


I've "heard" that they are very good; more expensive than the China made inkjet transfers though.


----------



## jedoi (Aug 4, 2008)

Do they have it available in the Philippines?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

jedoi said:


> Do they have it available in the Philippines?


Yes. Price is 70Php for lights, and 110Php for Opaque; A4 size only.


----------



## jedoi (Aug 4, 2008)

What ink and printer is compatible with it?


----------



## jedoi (Aug 4, 2008)

What is opaque btw? Sorry Ive heard the word many times but I do not know what its for


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

opaque means that the transfer paper that you r printing is not transparent. so if you press a blank opaque paper you will get a white rectangular box on your shirt. if you press a blank transfer paper for light, you will get nothing, except for the visible polymer, if any. 

thats y, if you are using dark shirts, opaque papers will be your choice. if you use light papers than the design that you are pressing will be transparent, revealing the color of the dark fabric. 

eg (correct me if im wrong) if you have a *blue* design on a *yellow* shirt, the design will have a tinge of *green*. however, if you print a *blue* design on an opaque paper, the resulting design will remain *blue* with very little or no change in color, simply because the colour of the shirt is not passing through the design.

hope that explains abit on your questions and not confuse you any further. haha.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for doing the explanation fadzuli.

I was just a little confused with this statement:



fadzuli said:


> .. if you have a blue design on a yellow shirt, the design will have a tinge of green. however, if you print a blue design on an opaque paper, *the result will be yellow with very little or no change in color*, simply because the colour of the shirt is not passing through the design...


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

opps got confused in my own writings...haha...its suppose to be blue...my apologies for that!!

previous post edite.


----------



## jedoi (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you very much Fadzuli. Now i understand.


----------



## jedoi (Aug 4, 2008)

Im just worried on what printer I should use. Any suggestions? Is a canon c110 ok?


----------

